# PROBLEMS AFTER FAILED IVF CYCLE



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys i hope someone can give me some advice in relation to issues that i am experiencing after a failed ivf cycle.
Its bit embarassing but hey ho were all ladies lol,, ive kinda felt down below hasnt been right after my cycle, even though i bath and shower every day i dont feel very fresh for long, and sometimes im getting discharges. i have discovered during my first period after my cycle that on one occasion i had a big blob of black stuff that has came out me even though i didnt feel it very strange there also appears to me like there is black grit coming from me during my period its very bizarre.
my period started dying down and now im getting black/dark brown liquid coming from me i have no idea what on earth is going on, can someone please explain if they have expereinced the same as me..
i also put on weight during my cycle going from a size 8 to a size 10-12 yikkkkessss,,, my treatment finished at end of january but weight is still here, any advice on this as well ?

thanks all x


----------



## casey7 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi nelly
      Not sure if this helps my advice is to get you clinic to check you or you gp! I was 3 periods before they went back to normal dark brown black is old blood, but when i had one of my ectopics it was brown black discharge. As for the weight I'm the say was an 8 and am 10-12. Unsure why this is. Please get checked and not leave it b on the safe side best of luck xx


----------

